# Surf fishing



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Would like to do some live croaker fishing out in the surf this spring and summer but this would be my first time doing so. Any suggestions?


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Fee-line it. The trout don't take it hard at all. Just let it take some line after you start feeling the bumps. Hang on though in case a big mac wants it.


----------



## Scootster (Aug 3, 2010)

Now you realize some folks are going to say you are cheating. I love to fish live croakers and I do very well in the summer fishing trout but I always have guys giving me a hard time when I am all limited out and they are throwing their arm off. I've tasted trout caught both ways and can't tell the difference 

What I have found works really well is to freeline as well. I tie a small barrel swivel to my 12lb mainline then about a 20" leader of 20lb (flourocarbon works well) tied to a Kahle, Croaker (3/0-5/0) or a small treble hook. Hook the croaker halfway between the anal fin and lateral line. If the water is calm and you don't have bird problem you don't need any weight. If you start getting into some current or the birds are picking your bait up you can add 1/8 or 1/4oz (max) above the swivel. When you feel the tap or the smack then do what SurfRunner said and give them line. I let them have a good 5-10 count before I set and reel. By doing this my hookups are ten times as effective. Finally don't be afraid of a bigger croaker as bait. I've used 6" ones free lining in the surf and had awesome luck. I would rather use 4-6" croakers than little dinky ones.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

I'll throw some lures out too but I really wanna try live croaker, my pops tells me some good stories so I'd like to be able to tell him a few of my own. Thanks for the help and hopefully I can put up a few good reports here soon. SurfRunner Scootster if your ever wanting a fishing buddie PM me I'm always wanting to learn new tips and tricks.


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Just as everyone has said free lining seems to work best. Most of the time I tie a chatter weight to the end of my line, and then tie a 20" leader to the other end of the weight. Helps to add a little distance to my cast, but it's still light enough let the croaker swim.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

Or just use a lite wire circle hook and let them hook themselves. Waiting On a ten count is a sure gut hook. Fine for keepers but tough on shorts.


----------



## Justin League (Jun 11, 2011)

krfish said:


> Just as everyone has said free lining seems to work best. Most of the time I tie a chatter weight to the end of my line, and then tie a 20" leader to the other end of the weight. Helps to add a little distance to my cast, but it's still light enough let the croaker swim.


Chatter weights for the win! Thats how I fish the surf with live croakers. Only way to go. A guide down in Matagorda showed me that last year. Works like a charm. And I agree, I always let them have a little time before I set the hook.

I normally surf fish in/around High Island, Rollover, Boliver area. Gonna try Galveston somewhere this year.

Good luck Otto. Post when your going, maybe we can meet up sometime.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Couple weekends back I stopped at the chatter weight booth at the fishing show and bought a few Croaker rigs that they have pre-made. Im gonna say I made a very good choice because I had about 6 people tell me those work like a charm when they saw the rig in my bag.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Ottoman,
I want to try this trout rig with chatter weight and croaker. Can you or someone send a pic?


----------



## Andy_c (Sep 18, 2007)

i would also like to see this set up.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

me too...


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Here is a link to the chatter weight: http://www.fishingtackleunlimited.com/p/fishing/c-offshore-lures/TRR-CW34.html

I thought about using them in the surf but worried that macs will take them and cut me off. Has anyone had problems with this?


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

I'll post a pic on my lunch break.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

When I first started saltwater fishing, I went out with a few guides. One of the first techniques I tried was croaker. Tie on a swivel, 18-24" of 20 lb flouro then a croaker hook. Toss the poor little croaker out and let him sink. After he is comfortable sitting on the bottom give him a sharp jerk or two and let him sink again. Hold your rod tip vertical. You will sometimes feel a tap when bit, but usually you will feel the croaker swimming then a moderate weight pulling your rod tip down as the trout swims. Let the rod pull down till parallel to the water then moderately set the hook. Sounds weird but you will know it when you feel it.

Also, ladyfish can be a plague in the surf later in summer. Try the same rig but add a 1/4 oz weight in front of the swivel. I've found it helps keep the bait below the lady fish.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Hopefully this works


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the tips and pic. Anybody fishing/catching any specs this time of the year? I'll be back to Surfside Mon 3/19 for a week.


----------

